# Getting Ready To Head Out For Two Weeks To Maine And Nh.



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Will be hitting the road Sunday July 26, not actually checking in until Monday July27, but figured we would get outta here and far enough north to miss heavy traffic on MOnday morning. Like getting above Boston area for sure. We will be in Bar Harbor, Me at Smuggler's Den until the Aug 3 and then to Chocorua KOA in Chocorua, NH from Aug 3-10.

Anyone familiar with the area, we would love suggestions on things not to miss or would be more than happy to share a campfire.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have a great time - and a safe trip!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Um...if you're getting on the road on the 26th....WE aren't leaving until the 31st!! It's 10 hrs from Gettysburg to here ... and we are north of Boston .... 5 hrs from Smuggler's Den. Why don't you head here for at least 1 overnight? We'd LOVE to see you guys again!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

If you like saurkraut and or pickled beets, and a pretty neat IMO European style market (never been to Europe so don't know how authentic) but we liked it. Over in N. Waldeboro, ME is Morse's Kraut House. We aslo got the best croissonts (sorry for the spelling) warm from their ovens, with Maine Wild Blueberry Jam!! YUM!!

I don't know Europe, BUT I know food. It takes strength, determination and a variety of foods to maintain a double-chin AND a fat belly!!









They also had an assortment of meats, cheeses, canned fish, (sardine type tins my BIL said they were the best he ever had) can is all in German (?) so he washed it and saved and he and my sister are going up later this fall!! Sweet and Salty black Licorice. LOTS of fun food stuff.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Um...if you're getting on the road on the 26th....WE aren't leaving until the 31st!! It's 10 hrs from Gettysburg to here ... and we are north of Boston .... 5 hrs from Smuggler's Den. Why don't you head here for at least 1 overnight? We'd LOVE to see you guys again!!


Done!! Will chat about the details. I was going to check in this week adn find out when you were leaving an d see if that was an option. We would love to see you ALL again.

DW is off in Vt today riding the 6 gaps bicycle race, so I will talk to her this evening and give her the good news.. 132 miles over 6 mountain passes. Somebody will be ready for vacation.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ember said:


> If you like saurkraut and or pickled beets, and a pretty neat IMO European style market (never been to Europe so don't know how authentic) but we liked it. Over in N. Waldeboro, ME is Morse's Kraut House. We aslo got the best croissonts (sorry for the spelling) warm from their ovens, with Maine Wild Blueberry Jam!! YUM!!
> 
> I don't know Europe, BUT I know food. It takes strength, determination and a variety of foods to maintain a double-chin AND a fat belly!!
> 
> ...


Sounds cool. I will add it to the list of things to look into.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are in Bar Harbor do not miss out on all of the great stuff that Acadia Park has to offer. The driving trip around the park takes about 90 miutes and will provides a great "look see", you can then return for more detailed exploring of the hiking/biking trails or a nice lunch at Jordan Pond.

Safe travels and Happy Camping


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

On your way up you could check out the desert of Maine....
http://desertofmaine.com/

LL bean is also in Freeport.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, K .... do you still have our #? Oh heck - I'll send it in a PM anyway.

*Operators are standing by now to take your call.....*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Jim, K .... do you still have our #? Oh heck - I'll send it in a PM anyway.
> 
> *Operators are standing by now to take your call.....*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You have to go to Moody's Diner


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Hope you have a great trip. Watch the traffic in CT on 95. Just returned from virginia & sat in traffic for 2 hrs. My inlaws just returned last sunday & they got stuck for 3hrs. Something about CT & route 95.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RI-23rs said:


> Hope you have a great trip. Watch the traffic in CT on 95. Just returned from virginia & sat in traffic for 2 hrs. My inlaws just returned last sunday & they got stuck for 3hrs. Something about CT & route 95.


That's GREAT advice!! There is no way to get thru CT quickly! Just sit back & take your time ... it is what it is and, soon enough, you'll be out of CT (& MA) and entering God's Country


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. We are writing them down and I still have your numbers Judy and I go t your PM. I hate traffic in Ct. We will most likely go around. NY thruway (87) up to Albany and across Mass Pike (90). It adds a few miles but the time is nearly the same after you add the nasty tour thru West Chester, NY, CT and MA. Plus it is all open road to just cruise on, lesslikely to have to deal with traffic like that. Been that way a few times to northen NH (or god's country if you will)

We are all looking forward to Wolfwood. Tell Seeker the girls will be there with bells on, oh and a frisbee of course. Talk to you soon.

Keep the ideas coming. Any local NH, do not miss? Eric??

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Take a Trip North into Moosehead Lake Region ..........Absolutely Awesome!!

Check out Mt. Kineo

The B52 Crash on Elephant Mountain

Good eats here The Black Frog small town not far from there Kokadjo which is a complete throw back......awesome region!!

Great section of the country.....You would enjoy!!


----------

